
AWS ECS Service Discovery Solution? - shuron
Amazon EC2 Container Service (ECS) hasn&#x27;t any Service Discovery or even Key&#x2F;Value store integrated. That makes dynamic Service Configuration practicaly impossible without custom tools. Maybe i&#x27;m wrong but didn&#x27;t found anything so far.<p>As Use Case imagine Micrsoservices spawn in the ECS. The need:
- knowledge about DB and other resources they suppose to use
- Sometimes additional configuration depending on case or environment
- SSL Server Sertificates&#x2F;Keys<p>I know people provision kubernetes on top of AWS it solves issues i&#x27;m asking here... But i need 
ECS+something to have it at least simmilar to k8n, but without provision to much stuff on EC2 level in best case managed by AWS self. 
We have strong opinions by some people i work with. They want avoid any efforts on EC2 level or any managed services as far as possible.
======
dougireton
Have you considered [https://www.consul.io/](https://www.consul.io/)?

~~~
shuron
Consul is brilliant. But we then have to provision it to EC2 instances in
cluster somehowe. Do you know the way how to minimize maintenace effort there?
Especially with Autoscaling in in ECS?

------
shuron
Some people propose usage of S3. But this is not really convinient.

